# Sind Sie bisher zufrieden mit den Entwicklung der Need for Speed Serie?



## Administrator (8. Juni 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Joe_2000 (8. Juni 2007)

Alter NFS-Flair!    

NFS 3 war einfach's besste! Geile Strecken, Polizei und coole Karren!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Juni 2007)

[X] Nö, es gibt zu wenig Neuerungen und immer wieder der Wechsel von Tag / Nacht und Verschieden / Auftauchen bekannter Features ist auch nicht so prickelnd. Auch die Gummiband-KI ist nicht gerade eine Stärke oder gar motovierend.


----------



## ich98 (8. Juni 2007)

[x]Nein
- da die Serie schon ewig auf der Stelle tritt (Underground-Szene)
- ewig brauchte bis zum Schadensmodell
- keine gutes Fahrgefühl hat (zu unrealistisch auch für Arcade)
- langweilige und dämliche KI (ohne Catch-Modus total verloren)
- wenig bis keine Innovation
- zu wenige Supersportwagen


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. Juni 2007)

[x] Die Serie ist tot. Das Flair vergewaltigt. Der Stil der alten Teile wich dem Klischee vom pimpenden Gangsta, der krass Nachtrennen gewinnen will. Oder anders formuliert: NFS = Bääääh!  

Bin gespannt ob dieses neue NFS ProFamilia besser wird. Zum Glück reichen ja immer die Demos bei NFS völlig aus, um das Spiel bereits nach 3 Minuten einschätzen zu können...

Regards, eX!


----------



## ich98 (8. Juni 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 08.06.2007 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gespannt ob dieses neue NFS ProFamilia besser wird. Zum Glück reichen ja immer die Demos bei NFS völlig aus, um das Spiel bereits nach 3 Minuten einschätzen zu können...



Solange es noch welche gibt, merkt man schnell, wenn man mit einem Muscle-Car mit Vollgas den Kurs abfahren kann und trotzdem erster wird. Das macht keinen Spaß.


----------



## ananas45 (8. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht ist es wegen meinen Alter(17), aber mich spricht die Tuning-Geschichte sehr an, aber langsam reichts auch mir mal, es werden einfach zu wenig neuerungen integriert.

Zur Abwechselung kann die alte NFS-Atmosphäre auch nicht schaden.


----------



## LordMephisto (8. Juni 2007)

ananas45 am 08.06.2007 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist es wegen meinen Alter(17), aber mich spricht die Tuning-Geschichte sehr an, aber langsam reichts auch mir mal, es werden einfach zu wenig neuerungen integriert.


Underground fand ich sogar ganz witzig, Underground 2 war die konsequente Weiterentwicklung. Zu der Zeit war das Setting nicht zuletzt durch die The Fast and the Furious Filme spannend und durch das optische tuning in der Form sogar innovativ. Most Wanted und Carbon waren dann wieder typische Ausschlachtung des Themas die keiner braucht. 
Nun kommt Pro Street daher und das hört sich noch weniger nach Need for Speed an. Die Serie ist tot, trägt nur noch den großen Namen. Es wäre besser gewesen mit Underground eine eigene Marke zu schaffen und Need for Speed so zu lassen wie es von Anfang an war. Ein klassischer Arcade Racer mit Edel Flair, traumhaften Sportwagen und traumhaften Strecken.


----------



## ich98 (8. Juni 2007)

LordMephisto am 08.06.2007 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre besser gewesen mit Underground eine eigene Marke zu schaffen und Need for Speed so zu lassen wie es von Anfang an war. Ein klassischer Arcade Racer mit Edel Flair, traumhaften Sportwagen und traumhaften Strecken.



womit für mich persönlich Hot Pursuit 2 nicht dazu gehört. Da geht der Bruch der Serie schon los, die U1, U2 konnte man sich noch antun. MW ging dann schon ziemlich bergab, aber durch die Polizei Elemente, hat es immerhin ein bisschen was neues, aber Carbon war dann der Tiefschlag für jeden Fan.


----------



## Allysken (8. Juni 2007)

Von mir aus kann das Underground Thema bleiben, aber das Fahrgefühl ist für mich inakzeptabel.
Früher hatte ich mich gefreut, wenn ich den Porsche freigeschaltet hatte, da das Fahrverhalten komplett unterschiedlich war.
Aber bei den jüngsten NFS Teilen ist es fast egal , ob man Lambo, Mercedes oder was anderes fährt. 
Die Autos sind viel zu schnell, und durch das fehlende Schadensmodell, entwickle ich keinerlei Liebe zu meinem Fahrzeug.
Besonders nervt mich das die Innenperspektive fehlt.

Eine Innenansicht wie Testdrive Unlimited wäre perfekt. Leider ist das brutal verbugt.
Mann sollte auch andere Wagen ins Spiel hinzufügen können wie früher.
Ich möchte nicht nur nagelneue oder konzeptfahrzeuge fahren, sondern auch alte, 80er Mercedes, BMW, Porsche usw.
und endlich mal Ferrari.


----------



## gliderpilot (8. Juni 2007)

Nein, ich bin absolut nicht mit der Entwicklung der NFS-Serie zufrieden. Need for Speed - das stand früher mal für spannende Rennen, die man nur mit den teuersten Nobelkarossen auf malerischen Kursen fahren konnte. Und mit jedem neuen NFS-Teil entfernt sich die Serie von sich selbst. Auf einmal saß ich vor einem NFS, bei dem ich in nicht gerade  attraktiven Grossstadtkursen mit bis zur Unkenntlichkeit aufgedonnerten Prollschleudern fahren, und dabei an der KI mehrfach verzweifeln musste => einmal durchgespielt, gelöscht, nie wieder angeschaut. Bei den Folgetiteln war es genauso, mit Ausnahme von Most Wanted: das habe ich niemals durchgespielt - soviel dazu.
Aber ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich NFS3 - Hot Pursuit seit dem Release im Jahre 1998 irgendwann einmal nicht auf meiner Festplatte hatte. Und ich kann mich sogar daran erinnern, wann ich es zum letzten mal mit Begeisterung gespielt habe: das war gestern Abend! Sowas nenne ich Langzeitmotivation.

Deshalb werde ich auch kein Geld mehr für ein Spiel der Serie opfern - ausser es geht mal irgendwann wieder _back to the roots_.


----------



## ananas45 (8. Juni 2007)

LordMephisto am 08.06.2007 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Most Wanted und Carbon waren dann wieder typische Ausschlachtung des Themas die keiner braucht.


Die Idee von Most Wanted, Tuning und Polizeijagd zusammenzubringen war gar nicht so schlecht, Carbon war aber absolut überflüssig.



> Nun kommt Pro Street daher und das hört sich noch weniger nach Need for Speed an. Die Serie ist tot, trägt nur noch den großen Namen. Es wäre besser gewesen mit Underground eine eigene Marke zu schaffen und Need for Speed so zu lassen wie es von Anfang an war. Ein klassischer Arcade Racer mit Edel Flair, traumhaften Sportwagen und traumhaften Strecken.


Jo das stimmt. Pro Street hört sich stark nach Straßenrennen an, und davon haben wohl die Meisten schon die Nase voll


----------



## N8Mensch (9. Juni 2007)

NFS:U1, NFS:U2 und NFS:Carbon möchte ich noch nicht mal geschenkt haben   

Hab ne Tuning-Allergie, mir gehen N8-Rennen auf den Zeiger & die Autos brauch ich auch nicht.

Klare Sache: Back to the roots 
Tomb Raider: Anniversary hat´s vorgemacht.


----------



## Kandinata (9. Juni 2007)

need for speed ist schon lange tot seid porsche und die underground reihe als eigenständiges war garnicht mal schlecht für einen arcaderacer

was ich mich aber frage ist, warum sie es nicht schaffen entwickelte features in den nachfolger mitzunehmen und weiterzuenwickeln... man machte seit underground 1 mit jedem teil zwar 2-3 schritte vor, jedoch genausoviele zurück. und bei carbon gingen die schritte doppelt so weit zurück als man doch neues dazubekam   

gößtes negativbeispiel ist wohl immernoch das tageslicht in most wanted wo die community sich SEHR drüber gefreut hat... plötzlich ist es in carbon wieder nurnoch nacht   

drag races waren in underground 2 recht beliebt, in most wanted aber gehasst... logische folge man muss die drag races rausnehmen weil sie schon immer verhasst waren... das es an dem entsetzlichen berg und tal strecken liegt haben sie anscheinend nicht bemerkt   

die stadt in most wanted war abwechslungsreich, etliche verschiene streckentlayouts die vorhanden waren... in carbon gabs wieder canyons, dafür sah plötzlich der rest wieder völlig gleich aus   

die liste kann man ewig so weiterführen...

dann warten wir mal ab was dieser titel mit der eröffnung einer neuen need for speed reihe bringen wird


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Juni 2007)

SYSTEM am 08.06.2007 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Richtig gut gefallen haben mir nur die ersten vier Teile (NfS1, NfS2-SE & die beiden Hot Pursuits), wobei NfS2-SE gefolgt vom Dritten imo der beste war/ist.
Schöne, bunte und abwechlungsreiche Strecken zum Rasen.

Diese neueren NfS-Teile mit ständigen (auf Screenshots ists irgendwie immer Nacht) Nachtfahren und den ewigen Stadtstrecken sind totlangweilig, spielerisch und optisch. 
Die NfS-Macher sollen sich mal Burnout 2 - Point of Impact ansehen, dort weiss man, wie man schöne Strecken designt. Von der kurvigen Küstenstrecke über lange gerade Hügelstrassen, durch Tunnel über Autobahnen und an Städten/Dörfern/(Flug-)Häfen vorbei oder hindurch. Super.
NfS-Underground/Carbon können diesem Design nichtmal im Ansatz das Wasser reichen. Schlecht.


----------



## N8Mensch (14. Juni 2007)

MiffiMoppelchen am 13.06.2007 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 08.06.2007 16:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau, mal weg von dem Tuningkram und halbstarken Straßenrennen.

Lieber wieder Edelflitzer, abwechslungsreiche Strecken, waghalsige Abkürzungen + Verkehr und vielleicht noch optional Polizei.

Teil 2 & 3 sind auch meine Favoriten. Damals immer schön via Splitscreen gedaddelt


----------



## Eniman (14. Juni 2007)

Ein Undergroundspiel war ganz nett... Das zweite Undergroundspiel war dank der freibefahrbaren Stadt noch Ok, aber das dritte Undergroundspiel (Most Wanted) hatte zwar wieder Polizei, hing mir aber schon zum Hals heraus... Carbon hat dann noch mal einen draufgesetzt und Pro Street werde ich mir wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen.

Ich will definitiv ein NFS: High Stakes 2!


----------



## Lordghost (22. Juni 2007)

[x] Alter Flair

Bei mir ist NFS nach Porsche gestorben...

Ich spiele die darauffolgenden TItel zwar trozdem, aber kommt kein NFS Flair mehr auf. 

Ich will auch wieder diese Tuningeinstellungen, was schert mich dieses Lackaffengetune und rumgepainte und gespoilere das sowieso NIX an den Fahreigenschaften verändert....

Ich erinnere mich immer gerne daran das mein Porsche eine etwas erhötere Power als der eines Freundes hatte, troz der gleichen Einbauteile und des gleichen Tunings  und ich dadurch natürlich immer einen kleinen Vorsprung in den MP Rennen hatte ^^

Supa iss dasse die Autos jetzt mal wieder ENDLICH Tagsüber fahren lassen, hat schon ziemlich genervt das Underground Zeug. Joa und das mal wieder mehr als nur 3 Gegner mitfahren können.

Naja, ich hoff mal das dieses Pro besser wird als das Underground und Most Wanted gschmarri!

Blub


----------



## KabraxisObliv (29. Juni 2007)

NFS II war ein nettes Spiel, Hot Pursuit war ein klasse Spiel. Genauso wie der Nachfolger Brennender Asphalt (III fand aber ich etwas besser).
Porsche habe ich nie gepielt, Hot Pursuit 2 war für mich ein Top-Title und Underground war für mich eine kleine Revolution für NfS.
Nicht umbedingt ins Negative, wobei Underground2, aus welchem Grund auch immer, nicht mehr ganz meinen Geschmack getroffen hat. Vielleicht ähnelte es dem Vorgänger zu sehr.



			
				ananas45 am 08.06.2007 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 08.06.2007 17:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most Wanted ist für mich der bisher beste Teil. Es stimmte so ziemlich alles.
Die Grafik, der Sound, die Verfolgungsjagden, die Tuningmöglichkeiten, die Stadt, die zur Auswahl stehenden Wagen und das Thema/die Story war auch okay.
Obwohl es eine Art Fortsetzung war.. dann wieder ein Absturz. Ein sehr tiefer. Carbon lohnt sich wirklich nicht - rausgeschmissenes Geld. Dennoch bin ich stolz es zu besitzen.

Pro Street... nun, es schaut nett aus...mit Schadensmodell... Ich habe noch nicht viel über es gelesen, aber ich vermute es gibt keine Polizei?
Das wäre wirklich sehr schade, aber dennoch

[ x ] Ich spiele Need for Speed, egal was passiert.

Ich denke, ich komme von der Reihe nicht weg. Ist mir zu sehr ans Herz gewachsen


----------



## maxx2003 (2. Juli 2007)

[x] Nein, ich wünsche mir das alte NFS-Flair zurück

NFS ist Mist geworden.
Den neuen Titel werde ich mir nicht holen.

Seit Underground viel NFS steil bergab. Anders ausgedrückt: The Fallen of NFS

Carbon war der bekloppteste Teil, da die Steuerung und das Gameplay gänzlich versagten...  

Pro Street ist ein mischmasch aus anderen Spielen.

Könnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt, NFS ist nicht mehr NFS!  
NFS = No for Speed!!!


----------

